# Garage door operator failing to see my wifi router [solved]



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Not sure this is a real computer question. It is more a wifi question.

My Chamberlain garage door opener worked great for about 8 years. It uses MyQ wifi to connect to my cell phone. I use it when I am away from home to raise or lower the door.

Last week the MyQ phone app stopped controlling the garage door opener. I worked on it for 2 days and chatted with the Chamberlain tech rep to no avail. I have reinstalled the app, reset the opener to factory settings and started over, etc., several times. 

The wifi signal at the garage door operator is very strong (I have measured it). 

My 2.4 GHz wifi router that works fine with my phone, laptops, notebooks, etc., is about 30 feet away and it worked with my Chamberlain garage door operator until last week.

When I go through the setup process in accordance with the Chamberlain guidance and a bunch of different YouTube videos, when the Chamberlain operator looks for my wifi router, I get:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Looks like there is an issue finding your network. Check the following and try again.



> Your home network wifi can reach the garage with at least 2 bars. (It has 4 bars and a strong signal when I check it with a wifi signal strength app.)





> You are using a 2.4 GHz network. (I am)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've done it probably 20 times with the same result.

*Question: How can I determine whether or not the Chamberlain operator is malfunctioning (i.e., failing to send and receive the necessary wifi signal to pair it with my router)?*

The factory guidance does not address that.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

NRA_guy said:


> *Question: How can I determine whether or not the Chamberlain operator is malfunctioning (i.e., failing to send and receive the necessary wifi signal to pair it with my router)?*


I'd say you've already determined that. If it were new and wouldn't connect to your router, I'd say try a different router. But if it was working and quit, then you know it's not a compatibility issue; its wifi just died. If it has an ethernet port that you can plug a cable into from the router, that probably still works.

To fix it, you'll probably have to replace the logic board, or the wifi card if it's a separate part.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

backwoodsman7 said:


> I'd say you've already determined that. If it were new and wouldn't connect to your router, I'd say try a different router. But if it was working and quit, then you know it's not a compatibility issue; its wifi just died. If it has an ethernet port that you can plug a cable into from the router, that probably still works.
> 
> To fix it, you'll probably have to replace the logic board, or the wifi card if it's a separate part.


Many thanks.

I agree that it seems like the logic board is bad in the operator. I checked Chamberlain's web site and that board costs $151.70 but it is "backordered". I doubt that it will ever be back in stock.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can buy a brand new Chamberlain operator just like mine at Home Depot for $198.00.

Hmmm. If I were a low down scoundrel I might buy the new one, put my bad one in the box, and ship it to Chamberlain for replacement under their 5-year warranty.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Can you try killing the power to the opener for a few seconds? It works with all sort of things with electronics. I doubt that it can hurt anything to give it a try.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Can you try killing the power to the opener for a few seconds? It works with all sort of things with electronics. I doubt that it can hurt anything to give it a try.


Thanks. I disconnected the 110-v AC power during a reset early on because the Chamberlain web site said to try it.

But I did not disconnect the 12-volt backup battery inside the thing (because they didn't say to do it). I'll go try that now.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Can you try killing the power to the opener for a few seconds? It works with all sort of things with electronics. I doubt that it can hurt anything to give it a try.


*YEA!!!!!! I owe you big time @robin416!!!

I disconnected it from the 110-v power AND from the 12-v battery this time, and then cleared everything back to factory condition, and went through the reprogramming process again.

AND THIS TIME IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!! 

Previously, I had left the 12-v backup battery connected.

What can I do for you in return for the suggestion? *


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

LOL You're the one that thought about the battery. 

Once we get frustrated trying to work something out we miss the obvious.

At least you're not out over 150$.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I wrote Chamberlain and suggested that they edit their guidance to explicitly say to disconnect both the 110-v AC and the 12-v battery when resetting the operator.

Thanks again!


----------

